# Hungarian Weight Lifting Accident -- Graphic video warning



## MA-Caver (Aug 14, 2008)

> http://stupidcelebrities.net/2008/08/13/janos-baranyai-olympic-weight-lifting-injury-video/
> 
> *Olympic Weightlifter Breaks Arm (Video)*
> 
> ...


What happens when you do something the wrong way from what it's supposed to do. Pretty bad. One imagines that his career as a weight lifter is over. Feel bad for the guy. All that hard work and training gone in a second. 
Scroll down article to get the video, it shows it in several different angles. The weight was too far back behind his head and looked like he was trying to pull it forward to right it in the correct position and ... snap! 
Says that he dislocated it but you know that ligaments were ripped ... not to mention that the bar hit him around the neck and shoulders. He's going to feel that for a long time. As well as getting over it mentally. 

Have any of you had any type of weight lifting/training accidents or seen one?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 15, 2008)

Ya know what? I clicked on this intending to watch the video and when I saw the still photo I couldn't bring myself to watch it. That looks nasty. I would be afraid to ever lift a weight again if it were me. He'll probably never fully recover.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 15, 2008)

Ouch! :erg:


----------



## jkembry (Aug 15, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Ouch! :erg:




Yeah....what Brian said!


----------



## arnisador (Aug 17, 2008)

Ouch indeed!


----------

